

Where could I get an architectural review for an idea? - monvural

I've been building out some stuff on the side, and I really want to sit down with some folks to just get an architectural review of the application that I'm building. I'd love to hear people's thoughts from an engineering perspective about how to do it differently/better than what I'm doing right now.<p>Is there such a group?
======
hrasm
I am by no means an expert but I do take care of some high availability
systems. I could take a quick look at your arch. if you want me to.

------
hoodoof
Whack it on stackoverflow. People there love to think about stuff like that.

